# Front Left Wheel Squealing



## hiliner1 (Jun 20, 2012)

My 99 Altima has a pretty loud squeal coming from the front left wheel after I have driven for several miles, even while braking. I have just replaced the brake pads and caliper and the CV axle. This all needed to be done anyway but the squeal continues. I am out of ideas. Can anyone help?


----------

